# Fishing report, Flamingo, 7 August



## Redtail (May 25, 2021)

You did great! Anthony will have lasting memories and join the rest of us addicted souls! Nothing better than taking a child fishing for the first time and actually catching lots of fish.


----------



## Seebs (Dec 21, 2011)

You’ve lit the fire, he’ll always remember that first fish, and it was a snook!!!


----------



## Catch Up (Jul 4, 2020)

Excellent!


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

Awesome report Capt.! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Flats Hunter (Jul 23, 2021)

Great report!

Thank you for passing the love of our sport onto the next generation.


----------



## TrojanBob (Sep 30, 2018)

Great report. Great deed.


----------



## georgiadrifter (Jan 14, 2009)

Reports like this are the best!👍🏻


----------



## William Odling (Jan 8, 2020)

Awesome! Great job, hopefully he’s hooked


----------



## sharkbio (Apr 25, 2020)

That is awesome! I am working on a trip with my kid.


----------



## Bradfew1 (Jun 25, 2015)

Great report!


----------



## snookin44 (Nov 5, 2008)

Long time follower over your reports but first time posting. Enjoyed it as always, keep em coming!


----------

